# Don't look gift skis in the mouth... help a brotha out!



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Ben,

It's great to hear that you would do this for a friend. First off, no ur not out of line buying someone skies. Second, both of the skis you are talking about are more of a all mountian ski to powder ski. If I were you I would try to find a ski that is more for groom because you said he skis groom/hardpack. Ask the ski shop about this where they are giving discounts at. Third, A 184 is too short for him. My park skis are 183 and my mountain skis are 193 and I am 5'9. To a snowboarder this sounds big but to a skier it makes since. Try to find out what size ski he is already on. Last, if I had to pick one of the skis you posted I would pick the rossi bandits because I like this line of ski. Well, this is just my suggestion. I ski raced for a long time so I like a lot stiffer ski and think that an east coast boy might also. Good luck>
Peace, JK


----------

